# 16 day old calf wont eat.. just got it...help



## fluffy-butt-farms (Jan 5, 2010)

we went yesterday and "rescued" a 16 day old calf from a woman who wasn't doing it any good.  she's a broker, and fed it just enough to stay alive.  it actually fell over when we went to look at it, so we loaded it up, and took it home to try to help it.   it is all skin and bone.

when we got home we were able to get it to drink 1 pint of electrolites.  it's never been bottle fed, only from a bucket.
at 530, after much coaxing, it finally sucked down 2 quarts of formula that we got from tractor supply.  the vet had told me to try to give it 3 feedings a day, every 8 hours...but when i went out last night, it wouldn't take any more.  it refused a bottle again this morning.  i even tried to put the formula in a bucket, but it wouldn't touch that either.  i'm not saying i tried once and gave up. i kept putting the bottle in it's mouth, squeezing formula into it, and it would back off. again and again. so i dipped my finger in the bowl next, and tried that way and again, it backed off.  

His eyes are clear, wet nose, no snot, poop is solid, not runny or watery.  

also, he doesn't lift his head very much, is that normal for a calf?

he was standing this morning when i went out there.

because it's so cold, we put him in my chicken coop that's got a heater in it, so it stays around 50 degrees with no drafts at all.  the ground is dirt, so we put in hay for him to lay on.  should we get a bag of bedding for him? going to get some calf starter that he can lick at.   i can't leave his formula in there with him, because it's medicated and the chickens cant drink it.  should i get a syringe? and if he wont drink later when i get home drip it down his throat?
ugggg... if it's not chickens giving me a headache, now its a calf named meatloaf.


----------



## jhm47 (Jan 5, 2010)

You've got a big problem with this calf.  It needs veterinary attention immediately.  Likely will need an IV, and several days of antibiotic treatment.  Do NOT try to force-feed the calf any liquids.  It most likely will aspirate them and get pneumonia, if it doesn't already have it.  You might "tube" the calf, but if you are not experienced in tubing, you might do more harm than good.  I also would not feed any more milk replacer for several days, just electrolyte solution, provided you can get it to suck at all.

It has been my experience that when they get as bad as you are describing, the outcome is not good, no matter what is done for them.  Sorry to be so negative, but -----!  No matter what, good luck, and don't let one bad experience sour you on the wonders of cattle.  I've been in the business all my life, and have had more than my share of heartbreaks.  The important thing is to learn from your mistakes/experiences.


----------



## she-earl (Jan 7, 2010)

What is the calf's temp?  It should be between 101.5 and 102.5 for normal.  If it is running a fever, it will need antibiotics.  If you are giving it electrolytes, it would be good to alternate between milk and electrolytes.  The electrolytes probably are not providing nutrition which it gets from the milk.  I don't think you would need to buy bedding if the calf has hay, straw, or something else to nestle down in.  A vet would be able to give it some IV support to help it over whatever is holding it back.  Also, the move to your place may cause some additional stress making it more suspectible to illness.


----------

